# Ice fishing song



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Found this song on an ice fishing site:

http://www.shad-rapp.com/Ice Fish Baby.mp3


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's NUTS!!!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

ROFLMAO!
If I wanna eat I gotta catch dinner 
throw my line in the hole with a minnow and a spinner
Ice fish baby.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

That is my new favorite song, Bust a move Carl!!!!!!!! That has to make you want to dance.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

That's cool my best friend is named mike an we fish all the time . I'm trying to put that on my cell phone.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Bust a move? More like pinch a nerve or slip a disc!!!  

Not yet... but SOON!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Big Daddy said:


> Not yet... but SOON!!!



don't even think about it.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

love it. can't wait till its that time again


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

just a few more months


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

Great song!!!!!!


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

thank you for posting. i done nothing but sweat today, and that cooled off.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

SWEET!!!!!!! I can hardly wait, less than 6 months to go.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Carl, get with the program this is 2007. Posts like this remind me how much I love this site. Pinched nerve, great come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I found it! Thought I would give this a bump...enjoy!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys......that's a riot......tappin feet........ to the beat.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey guys STOP! Grab your bait and listen,
Ice is on the lake so we're goin fishen.

With me is my best friend Mike. We're hittin Lake Boykin for the trophy pike.
Will I catch a perch? Hey I guess, so I got some new jigs and a brand new Zebco. I loaded up the truck with all the gear....Mike got the bait, I bought the beer.

Zorros, I got a nice pair of boots to go with my hat and my blazior suit.
But that ain't enough so I threw on three pair of heavy duty flannelable underware.

Drillin. The ice is a half a foot thick. My gas powered ice auger oughtta do the trick. If I wanna eat, I gotta catch dinner...drop my line in the hole with a minnow and a spinner.

I wanna ice fish baby!!


AND......I need a life!


----------

